# Fumoto oil drain valve MkIV Golf



## janthenat (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey folks. I'm looking to get a Fumoto oil drain valve for my Mk IV Golf. Anybody know if I need the spacer adapter to get it to fit correctly? Generally, the adapter is intended for a pan with a recessed plug. But, since the dealer has been giving me free changes since it was new, I don't know if I really need the adapter or not... and it's the middle of January in northern Illinois so I'm not crawling down there to check. ;^)
If anyone knows for sure, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Yes, you need the ADP-106 adapter


----------



## janthenat (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

While were on the subject... Anybody using one of these drain valves on their Golf? Any issues with low ground clearance? Have you done anything for piece of mind?
Thanks.


----------

